# Update: Warriors' Stephen Curry Named 2015 NBA Most Valuable Player



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're in early January. Who do you guys got as MVP to this point? 

I'm going with Steph Curry. And I think he's going to maintain it and win it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Well, as of RIGHT NOW, i only see James Harden as serious contestant to Stephen Curry:

- Durant won't play enough to be considered;
- Westbrook (i read - an laugh about it - some sites dropping his name) isn't even the best player on his team;
- Cavs will underachieve, so no Lebron James;
- LMA and Lillard cancel eachother out;
- The Pelicans suck.

So...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> Well, as of RIGHT NOW, i only see James Harden as serious contestant to Stephen Curry:
> 
> - Durant won't play enough to be considered;
> - Westbrook (i read - an laugh about it - some sites dropping his name) isn't even the best player on his team;
> ...


I don't think he wins it even if Cavs make playoffs (although they most likely will regardless). He's not putting on as much of a carry job as he did in Miami.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Neither Kyle Lowry nor Marc Gasol will win this award, but they both deserve consideration.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



XxIrvingxX said:


> *I don't think he wins it even if Cavs make playoffs (although they most likely will regardless)*. He's not putting on as much of a carry job as he did in Miami.


lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

There is not a real convincing candidate this season but I think Curry is definitely the favorite. Clearly the best player on the best team in the league, and he's having an awesome season. 

Harden would be my runner-up. 

Durant and LeBron still have the sleeper potential if they string together a couple nice months whilst their teams climb the standings. By virtue of being at a different level than everyone else, they could conceivably still win the award with a strong finish, even though they've missed games.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



RollWithEm said:


> Neither Kyle Lowry nor Marc Gasol will win this award, but they both deserve consideration.


Couldn't agree more. Both of these guys have been playing great. Gasol specifically has had a fantastic year. If the Grizzlies can climb the ranks and Gasol keeps playing the way he is I wouldn't be surprised to see him up there with Curry and Harden.

Another guy I see getting some considering, especially if the team goes on a run, is Jimmy Butler.


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Durant or LeBron will win. Just depends on how each team finishes their seasons.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Golden State is a very well coached team that could challenge for a playoff birth without Steph, albeit a 7-8 spot.

I shudder to think where Houston would be without Harden.

Harden, Curry, Lillard, Davis are the ones. I just feel like they've put their stamp on the season. Sometimes a player or players seem to grab the attention and make the season about them and their play. These four are the ones this year, so far. 

If I had to pick to most likely to win it now... Curry. Curry is having a great season and deserves MVP and so does James Harden.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Golden State is a very well coached team that could challenge for a playoff birth without Steph, albeit a 7-8 spot.
> 
> I shudder to think where Houston would be without Harden.
> 
> ...


Just two notes:

1- Players that have had 23ppg/8apg seasons while shooting .500FG%: Lebron, Wilt, Oscar and Jordan. 
Players that have done that while shooting +.400% from 3: only Curry. This season.
The Warriors could make the playoffs without Curry. But Curry is having a montruous season AND making the Warriors the best team in the league so far.

2- About Lillard, although he has been getting the spotlight for his incredible play at the end of games, i'd say it's not a clear fact that he is the best player on the Blazers. LaMarcus just dropped a 37/12 game (although in a losing effort).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



rynobot said:


> Durant or LeBron will win. Just depends on how each team finishes their seasons.


Disagree. This is clearly the year to give it to another player.


----------



## turkeysub (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

I agree, right now it's between James Harden and Stephen Curry. There are lots of great stories of guys carrying their teams (Lowry, Gasol, Lillard, etc) but those two are head and shoulders above the rest. 

This year has been weird, with LeBron and Durant hurt and not playing like their usual selves, that all of the best teams have a ton of balance, instead of being reliant on a single star. People could argue that Curry doesn't deserve MVP because of how well Klay Thompson, Draymond Green and the rest of the team in playing. I personally disagree with that, but it will work against him. Harden doesn't have that because he is the Rockets' offense. For that reason I giev him a slight advantage.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

I'm going Curry or Lillard.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry has this in the bag with Harden a fairly distant runner up


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry out in front. Unless Pelicans get to 50 wins somehow then Anthony Davis gets it.

Harden if Curry gets an injury with Gasol the only other in contention.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry at the moment and it isn't particularly close.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Harden with back to back 40 point games, and an unreal performance against Phoenix down the stretch. 

Curry still everyones front runner?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



bball2223 said:


> Harden with back to back 40 point games, and an unreal performance against Phoenix down the stretch.
> 
> Curry still everyone's front runner?


Nope, but in reality he's the media darling so probably so. Harden is the MVP in the true meaning of the award, but it is what it is. We are watching the coming of one of the greatest offensive players as we speak, who is single handedly carrying the weight of the franchise to a great record in the west. Yet most people just shrug it off

If only Harden had another offensive weapon on his team like Curry has Thompson...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Nope, but in reality he's the media darling so probably so. Harden is the MVP in the true meaning of the award, but it is what it is. We are watching the coming of one of the greatest offensive players as we speak, who is single handedly carrying the weight of the franchise to a great record in the west. Yet most people just shrug it off
> 
> If only Harden had another offensive weapon on his team like Curry has Thompson...


I don't think anyone is shrugging it off. Everyone is talking about him as the runner-up for MVP and in the conversation for winning the award outright. Curry is having an equally good or better individual season and his team has been dominant.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Anthony Davis


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Tom said:


> Anthony Davis


Team wins will prevent that.

I loathe the guy, but James Harden is having a MVP-type season... He probably is gaining the upper edge on Curry.


----------



## Taylor_saun (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Harden
2. Curry
3. Davis
4. LeBron 
5. Wall


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> Team wins will prevent that.
> 
> I loathe the guy, but James Harden is having a MVP-type season... He probably is gaining the upper edge on Curry.



They did get destroyed in the last two games before the all-star break without him. They really looked bad.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

For the last 15 games (since last time Howard went down) The Rockets are 11-4.
James Harden is playing with role players the likes of Beverley, Ariza, Jones, Motiejunas and Dorsey.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> For the last 15 games (since last time Howard went down) The Rockets are 11-4.
> James Harden is playing with role players the likes of Beverley, Ariza, Jones, Motiejunas and Dorsey.


I knew Dwight was going to miss a bunch of games this season. That's why I predicted that the Rockets would struggle to make the playoffs. Harden has basically willed that team to far exceed my expectations of what they could do without their second best player in an historically stacked conference. Amazing season for that guy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



RollWithEm said:


> I knew Dwight was going to miss a bunch of games this season. That's why I predicted that the Rockets would struggle to make the playoffs. Harden has basically willed that team to far exceed my expectations of what they could do without their second best player in an historically stacked conference. Amazing season for that guy.


Yup. 27 games sans Howard, 19-6. Pretty amazing stuff, so far...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572838466964344832


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



RollWithEm said:


> I knew Dwight was going to miss a bunch of games this season. That's why I predicted that the Rockets would struggle to make the playoffs.


nah, you thought the rockets were going to struggle because they got "way, way worse" this offseason. don't recall being worried about a dwight injury ever being mentioned.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



rocketeer said:


> nah, you thought the rockets were going to struggle because they got "way, way worse" this offseason. don't recall being worried about a dwight injury ever being mentioned.


I still think their roster moves this offseason were bad. I thought they were going to struggle to make the playoffs once Dwight missed his normal amount of games. Picking up Corey Brewer and Papanikolaou certainly helped. Also, I did not expect Harden and Motiejunas to improve this much. They have been huge surprises on the plus side for the Rockets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

I also thought Jason Terry was done in this league. He hasn't been very good, but he's still been better than I thought he would be.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

It seems like the Rockets are the most consistent team in the west, while teams that I feel are better than them have gone through large slumps and/or had major injuries. To the Rockets credit, they've had major injures to Dwight Howad and Terrance Jones and stayed really good. I just don't think their peak is as high as other teams. 

Maybe they'll prove me wrong, but I don't see Houston winning a playoff series unless they stay matched up with Dallas, who I'm also skeptical about. I think they are the two worst teams in the western playoff picture right now. Of course now that I say that, I'm sure they'll play in the WCF just to **** up my day.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

I think this just proves that Dwight Howard isn't all that good and is basically a non factor for Houston.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



R-Star said:


> I think this just proves that Dwight Howard isn't all that good and is basically a non factor for Houston.


Aaah... the modern version of the "Hakeem Olajuwon ain't so great if he is replaced by Larry Smith and the Rockets keep going" argument... Love it!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Has James Harden locked the award up?

The Rockets are 3rd in the West with Howard missing 38 games. Harden is averaging 27.2/5.8/7.0. He also plays with mostly scrubs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> Has James Harden locked the award up?
> 
> The Rockets are 3rd in the West with Howard missing 38 games. Harden is averaging 27.2/5.8/7.0. He also plays with mostly scrubs.


He hasn't locked it up, but he's now the frontrunner. 

Curry is somewhat a victim of the Warriors being so dominant. He has sat out so many 4th quarters this year. He's playing the fewest mpg of his career and is on pace to play the fewest of any MVP in NBA history, if he does in fact win.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry is having a better individual season and is playing for the best team in the league. I'm not sure what the argument for Harden is over Curry honestly. Curry is not simply the product of being the best player on a great team. He is actually putting up better numbers than Harden also. 

I think Harden/Westbrook/LeBron are in a 3-way tie for 2nd place.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Curry is having a better individual season and is playing for the best team in the league. I'm not sure what the argument for Harden is over Curry honestly. Curry is not simply the product of being the best player on a great team. He is actually putting up better numbers than Harden also.


Curry is playing alongside a very good team. Harden plays with scrubs.

I'm not dissing on Curry, who i love; i just think Harden is carrying a team on his back. Curry, not that much.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> Curry is playing alongside a very good team. Harden plays with scrubs.
> 
> I'm not dissing on Curry, who i love; i just think Harden is carrying a team on his back. Curry, not that much.


Golden State is up *10 games* on Houston, so why is Houston's relative lack of team success not an issue? The difference between Golden State and Houston in the standings is bigger than the difference between Houston and OKC/New Orleans, and yet Westbrook/Davis (also carrying their teams) are typically dismissed in favor of Harden solely because their team records are not good enough. If the logic was consistent, Harden would be dismissed for the same reason in comparison to Curry.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Golden State is up *10 games* on Houston, so why is Houston's relative lack of team success not an issue? The difference between Golden State and Houston in the standings is bigger than the difference between Houston and OKC/New Orleans, and yet Westbrook/Davis (also carrying their teams) are typically dismissed in favor of Harden solely because their team records are not good enough. If the logic was consistent, Harden would be dismissed for the same reason in comparison to Curry.


You know very well that it's very rare the MVP player is chosen between low-seeded teams, or even non-playoff teams.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> You know very well that it's very rare the MVP player is chosen between low-seeded teams, or even non-playoff teams.


So you don't think Harden actually deserves it over Curry, you just think he will win based on how the voters usually vote?


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> You know very well that it's very rare the MVP player is chosen between low-seeded teams, or even non-playoff teams.


Exactly. The last time an nba player won an mvp while his team is in a lower seed was moses malone in 1982 which is like what 33 years ago? Westbrook is having a great season but his team are still fighting to stay in the 8th spot in the west while guys like curry and harden are leading their seperate teams to 1st and 3rd in the western conference.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Right, they value team record quite a bit. Which is why Curry is the front-runner if you're consistent with your criteria.


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> So you don't think Harden actually deserves it over Curry, you just think he will win based on how the voters usually vote?


I think curry will win the vote and too me? I think harden deserves it more cause he's carying the rockets on his back when howard been out for what 38 games or more? You can say whatever you want and yeah curry has the better record and maybe better stats but he has a better overrall rosters while harden clearly doesnt which is the fact and which too me plays in a factor. Why lebron, durant won the last 2 mvps? Because their seperate 2nd best player on their seperate teams was out most of the games while their teams was still winning and plus both put on great numbers. Mvp is about most vaulable to a team and how far can a player takes his team to a record on a any of the top 4 or 3 , 2 or 1 seeds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

1. Curry
2. Harden
3. Westbrook
4. LeBron


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Right, they value team record quite a bit. Which is why Curry is the front-runner if you're consistent with your criteria.


You talk like mvp is a player that leads a team to the best record smh it doesnt work that way. A player has won mvp when their teams are in 1st or 2nd or 3rd or sometimes 4th. It's been like this for 32 years straight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



rsan said:


> *You talk like mvp is a player that leads a team to the best record smh it doesnt work that way.* A player has won mvp when their teams are in 1st or 2nd or 3rd or sometimes 4th. It's been like this for 32 years straight.


Says the guy who thinks the MVP shouldn't given to a player unless their team is top 4 in their conference. Does team success matter or doesn't it? 

Like I said, your criteria is not consistent.


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Says the guy who thinks the MVP shouldn't given to a player unless their team is top 4 in their conference. Does team success matter or doesn't it?
> 
> Like I said, your criteria is not consistent.


The way a player carry a team to any of the top 4 standing are more important. Again you talk like a player has only won mvp when his team has the best record smh. Again it doesnt work that way.


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> *Says the guy who thinks the MVP shouldn't given to a player unless their team is top 4 in their conference.* Does team success matter or doesn't it?
> 
> Like I said, your criteria is not consistent.


Hey knuckle head when was the last time a player won mvp when his team are in the lower seed which means arent in the top 4 seed??? Is it 33 years ago?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



rsan said:


> Hey knuckle head when was the last time a player won mvp when his team are in the lower seed which means arent in the top 4 seed??? Is it 33 years ago?


Tell me the last time an MVP came from a 4th seed team. If it's happened in the last 33 years, I will concede your point. 

But I'm guessing you cherry-picked top 4 arbitrarily. Including 4th seed into the actual pool of teams with MVP winners is like the night Wilt Chamberlain and I combined for 100 points. 

The truth is, the MVP winner is almost always from a 1 or 2 seed.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry is the MVP. He is not just the best player on the best team, he has been the best player 1-82 on the best team. He is the reason why Golden State is the best team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

After looking at the data, there really isn't much precedent for anyone but Curry to take the award. He likely has it in the bag. If history is any indication, LeBron is probably the guy who has the best chance, if not Curry. 

MVP winners in the last 35 years:
1st Seed - 26 times
2nd Seed - 6 times
3rd Seed - 3 times (none since 1987-1988)

You have to go back to 1987-1988 to find an MVP on a 3rd seed. And that was "God disguised as" Michael Jordan.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> So you don't think Harden actually deserves it over Curry, you just think he will win based on how the voters usually vote?


I think Curry and Harden are both deserving candidates. I've written in this thread that i think Curry is having a season for the ages. 
But, considering the apparent criteria to the award (that is, no players from low-seeds or non-playoff teams) i just think Harden has been more *valuable*, considering he plays with scrubs/role players.
If i wasn't to take that criteria into account, i'd say it would be up to Curry, Harden, Westbrook or Davis.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

/Curry 

I'm thrilled to see this guy succeed.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> After looking at the data, there really isn't much precedent for anyone but Curry to take the award. He likely has it in the bag. If history is any indication, LeBron is probably the guy who has the best chance, if not Curry.
> 
> MVP winners in the last 35 years:
> 1st Seed - 26 times
> ...


This.

This race has been over for a month now. Seriously, people are going to be surprised when the voting comes out and it isn't even close.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



> Curry is averaging 24 points and eight assists, with a shooting line of 48 percent from the field, 51 percent from three and 95 percent from the free throw line in March. Over the last five games, he's averaging 29 and seven with a shooting line of 55/61/100.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/3/31/8318883/james-harden-vs-stephen-curry-nba-mvp


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Another 50 point game for Harden with incredible efficiency. This race is going to go right down to the wire. Its between Harden and Curry. Everyone else is looking outside


----------



## rsan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> After looking at the data, there really isn't much precedent for anyone but Curry to take the award. He likely has it in the bag. If history is any indication, LeBron is probably the guy who has the best chance, if not Curry.
> 
> MVP winners in the last 35 years:
> 1st Seed - 26 times
> ...


You're right about an nba mvp hasnt give a player that award if his team is in the 3rd seed in a very very very long time like since 1990 i believe. But the rockets i think are in the 2nd seed right now since they break tie records with the griz. So if the rockets can stay the 2nd seed in a very loaded western conference? Harden should be mvp because the rockets have players in total of missed games 134 times which howard the rockets second best player missed 40 times which harden rockets are 26-14 without him. You can say what you want about curry but he didnt have players missing more games then harden players have missed soo many games. Harden only missed 1 game which was duo to suspension have had injuries of his own but never missed games from injuries this season which he has carry the rockets on his back. 


I like Curry and yes the warriors have the best record in the nba but he had alot of better players then harden's team which is a clear cut facts no matter what you say. Klay who is the warriors second best player have play way way way way more times then rockets second best player Dwight Howard. 


Harden >Curry as mvp CASE CLOSE!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

neither of these guys is truly MVP caliber.

well, maybe Curry.

why isn't LeBron in the discussion?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



JT said:


> neither of these guys is truly MVP caliber.
> 
> well, maybe Curry.
> 
> why isn't LeBron in the discussion?


How are they not MVP caliber? And LeBron is in the discussion, but there's zero chance he wins it this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



JT said:


> why isn't LeBron in the discussion?


because he's just having a so-so season (for Lebron) - no doubt he's still the best player in the league but that's not a sexy narrative and despite their excellent record since the trades there remains a stink of something not quite right about the Cavs

this will be just another one of those seasons where people look back and think how the hell did those idiots pick Karl Malone when Mike's Bulls won 69 games and the title?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Lebron absolutely is in the discussion. 

To me it's between him, Steph or ....... Harden. Makes my want to vomit just typing that chumps name.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Curry with 45 points on 23 shots last night with 10 assists and 8 threes. Not that I think anyone else has much of a chance at this point, but he is really solidifying his case with a performance like that on national TV so close to the end of the season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Does no one want to factor in that @RollWithEm states Bogust is the Warriors most IMPORTANT player?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Does no one want to factor in that @RollWithEm states Bogust is the Warriors most IMPORTANT player?


That was last year. This year, I would say Curry is slightly more important than Bogut to the Warriors' chances of winning the title. Bogut is still significantly more important than Klay Thompson, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



RollWithEm said:


> That was last year. This year, I would say Curry is slightly more important than Bogut to the Warriors' chances of winning the title. Bogut is still significantly more important than Klay Thompson, though.


So heres the question, can a guy be the MVP of the league when he's only slightly more important to his team than Andrew Bogut?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Jamel Irief said:


> So heres the question, can a guy be the MVP of the league when he's only slightly more important to his team than Andrew Bogut?


Yes he can.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet...just a few days after stating 'I don't want to hear any MVP talk...it's about wins...blah blah"



> "I feel as though I am the MVP," Harden said. "I think the MVP is the most valuable player to your team. Obviously you have to be winning and be one of the top teams in this league and we are.
> 
> "I'm not taking credit away from anybody else in the league. But I've been consistent all year. I've just been doing the right things to put my team in situations to win, considering all of the different circumstances we've had to deal with."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/features/fran_blinebury/04/09/harden-declares-he-is-this-years-mvp/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Drizzy said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet...just a few days after stating 'I don't want to hear any MVP talk...it's about wins...blah blah"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/2015/news/features/fran_blinebury/04/09/harden-declares-he-is-this-years-mvp/


Harden knows he is not the "sexiest" pick (Curry is), so he's campaigning some. Nothing wrong about that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Nothing wrong with Harden stating his opinion. He states that feels he is the MVP based on his definition of what the MVP is. I think his reasons are completely arbitrary, but he is entitled to them.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

On another news, there's no record in b/r's database of another 45 point / 9 assist / .739FG% / 6 triples / in 35 minutes or less game like the one Curry just had against the Blazers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Nothing wrong with Harden stating his opinion. He states that feels he is the MVP based on his definition of what the MVP is. I think his reasons are completely arbitrary, but he is entitled to them.


He goes for the "most valuable" (i guess the player whose loss would hurt a team more notion) and "top team". How come it's "arbitrary"? IMHO it's the criteria many people follow...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> On another news, there's no record in b/r's database of another 45 point / 9 assist / .739FG% / 6 triples / in 35 minutes or less game like the one Curry just had against the Blazers.


Has a player ever shot at least 7 free throws in a game and made them all, while also getting 4 or more assists and 6 or more blocks?

If not when someone does they deserve MVP.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Has a player ever shot at least 7 free throws in a game and made them all, while also getting 4 or more assists and 6 or more blocks?
> 
> If not when someone does they deserve MVP.


Andrei Kirilenko did it two times!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> Harden knows he is not the "sexiest" pick (Curry is), so he's campaigning some. Nothing wrong about that.





Sir Patchwork said:


> Nothing wrong with Harden stating his opinion. He states that feels he is the MVP based on his definition of what the MVP is. I think his reasons are completely arbitrary, but he is entitled to them.


True...but kind of strange when it comes after this:

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...uston-rockets-focused-only-winning-not-awards


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> He goes for the "most valuable" (i guess the player whose loss would hurt a team more notion) and "top team". How come it's "arbitrary"? IMHO it's the criteria many people follow...


Rockets aren't the top team, the Warriors are. So how do you non-arbitrarily determine what a top team is beyond the top 1? Top 3? 5? 10? 13? 

The Warriors are ahead of the Rockets by as many games as the Rockets are ahead of the Pelicans/OKC. This means that the Rockets are just as close to not even making the playoffs as they are to being the top team. 

This is why if you factor team success (why voters always do), it's pretty clearly Curry.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Rockets aren't the top team, the Warriors are. So how do you non-arbitrarily determine what a top team is beyond the top 1? Top 3? 5? 10? 13?
> 
> The Warriors are ahead of the Rockets by as many games as the Rockets are ahead of the Pelicans/OKC. This means that the Rockets are just as close to not even making the playoffs as they are to being the top team.
> 
> This is why if you factor team success (why voters always do), it's pretty clearly Curry.


He said "one of the top teams". 
And considering the history of the award, guys like Nash and Jordan won the award playing for teams that finished lower in the rankings than the Rockets...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> He said "one of the top teams".
> And considering the history of the award, guys like Nash and Jordan won the award playing for teams that finished lower in the rankings than the Rockets...


Again, "one of the top teams" is subjective. I'm voting for Anthony Davis because he is on a top team (top 12). 

I think Curry has it in the bag, but maybe you're right that Harden will win. We'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



PauloCatarino said:


> On another news, there's no record in b/r's database of another 45 point / 9 assist / .739FG% / 6 triples / in 35 minutes or less game like the one Curry just had against the Blazers.


Last night Gallinari became the first player ever to score 47 points on 23 FGA or fewer while making 7+ triples, 100% of his FT and blocking a shot. #Gallo4MVP


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



hobojoe said:


> Last night Gallinari became the first player ever to score 47 points on 23 FGA or fewer while making 7+ triples, 100% of his FT and blocking a shot. #Gallo4MVP


Good for him? :whoknows:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Saw this on another forum. Not sure if it's legit or not, but it seems about what I'd expect of voting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Saw this on another forum. Not sure if it's legit or not, but it seems about what I'd expect of voting.



You visit other forums?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

But on a serious note, if that's legit, it's nothing surprising. Curry should be the MVP.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Basel said:


> You visit other forums?!


I lurk on one other NBA forum, simply because there are far more threads to read through and a lot more traffic. Many of the users are idiots though. I wish this forum could generate more traffic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I lurk on one other NBA forum, simply because there are far more threads to read through and a lot more traffic. Many of the users are idiots though. I wish this forum could generate more traffic.


Me too.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Gotta go with Steph.

This would be much closer if the Rockets had 60+ wins.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595003142464348160


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Rocket's fans will be salty but I'm cool w/ it. Coulda gone either way. For what it's worth, I do believe Curry is the more talented player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Eat it Harden you chump.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*

Awesome. Well deserved.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: NBA Most Valuable Player (2014-2015)*



Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595003142464348160


Steph's face in this is hilarious. Very well deserved for Curry.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595243023212023809


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595246702510141441


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron was the only player from the Eastern Conference to receive any sort of MVP vote.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nobody should be surprised that it wasn't that close.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Harden on Steph Curry's MVP award: "That's tough, but we're in the 2nd round of the playoffs and I got better things to worry about."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good MVP speech from what I was able to catch.


----------

